# Devastator Sprues!



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68524
For all those Interested, potential 8 dev weapons per box and no greenstuff needed for those pesky gaps!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I was just about to post these. Looks mightly rocksome.

Note the servo skulls. I'm hoping those become more common on marine sprues...every freaking picture of space marines these days includes a doting swarm of skulls.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn nice stuff there. Makes get all hopeful for the eventual redo of the Chaos Terminators


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Am i the only one that doesn't like these? Who does 1 of each weapon in a Dev Squad? I mean, yeah you can still bitz the metal weapons, but kinda makes buying a whole plastic box kinda meaningless if you do...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Nobody...that's why the new devs come with 2 las, 2 plas and 2 HB ;-)

The only other heavy weapon that ever gets fielded in ny numbers is the ML, and youvle already got shitpots of plastic MLs just laying around from tac squads.

The last thing I'm gonna do is complain about weapon choices sincethe only way to please everyone would be to double the price of the box and include a bucnh of weapons you;re not gonna use.

Though, what's with the sideways meltabombs on sprue 2?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't notice that 2 came in, thats a bit better. You can always trade if you need more of the non ML types. Thats better then


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yes no more metal devastators & weapons spare for tactical squads. its so much better. gw site has more da pics on now.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Buy this and a 5 man ocmbat squad and youve got 8 heavy weapon marines with two of evetything except the crappy MM, and a powerfist vet


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Buy this and a 5 man ocmbat squad and youve got 8 heavy weapon marines with two of evetything except the crappy MM, and a powerfist vet


YUK i hate that Multi Melta, no use at all, I like the fist however, but I'll give it to someone who should have it, not a devvie SGT


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, a Devastator Sergeant is a marvellous candidate to recieve a fist. The Devastator Squad is possibly the single most likely unit to be attacked in close combat by fast and dangerous units that are surprisingly fragile, such as minimum-size Jumping units. A Fist allows you to turn the table by defeating said units, instead of having them destroy your squad or, almost as bad, tying the up for the entire game.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I would go for a power sword instead. Usually anthing fast and mobile enough to get into assautl with a dev squad is going to be frail enough that a wad of S4 no save attacks will mess them up just as bad as a fist, and wihtout the slow initiative (graned, it won;t make a difference agaisnt banshees and the like, but against most non-eldar it'll help)

Save the fist for dedicated assault squads and tank hunters

Edit: I'm glad for the auspex hand though. Practically standard equipment for my dev sarges


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks cool. I'll swipe some of that stuff for my new Daemonhunters army.

IMHO, everything should be plastic... 8)


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Actually, a Devastator Sergeant is a marvellous candidate to recieve a fist.


Generally unless I'm playing at 2000pts plus I would say this Is a bit of a waste, your Devs should really be supported to prevent them from getting assaulted. Due to the fact that they'll be placed on your backlines unless you set up badly or the rest of your army gets snowballed they shouldn't see combat enough to warrant that 30pts upgrade.
Combined arms ftw! :wink:


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, personally, I feel that giving them a hundred point unit is less eficient that a thirty point upgrade. I like my squads to be able to operate independently, so I never have to rely on one living the whole game.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats fine, and It will work all I'm saying Is that to fully utilise a marine army and your allocated points multi-tasking Is not the most efficent method of play. I find having the rest of my units supporting each others weaknesses while adding their own offense suits my own playstyle. 
Personal opinion of course. :wink:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Plastic heavy weapons HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, mi army is rather small for its point cost because of upgrades, im the kinda guy who likes small, powerful, elite forces rather than massing units and watching half of them die., so this new dev squad sprues is guna help me a lot!!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, that philosophy doesn;t work so well since there's not really much that actually increases the survivability of your average space marine...just makes them dish out more damage. So spenidng all your points on an elite force will just mean seeing almost all of them die as opposed to half of a larger force ;-)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

and taking down one heck of a lot of them while im at it 

no my plan actually works, they dish out so much firepower, by the time the enemy gets to react their force is either smaller or same size as mine. plus my termies give me heckloads of durability and marines are pretty damn tough.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Not really. You would be eaten alive by nids, dark eldar, even IG. They have the bodies to soak up the wounds and to dish out more punishment. Terminators are tough to crack, but enough expendable guardsmen with plasa guns and you;re in trouble. And if you're not hihgly mobile, you;re going to have trouble with Tau as well.

Yes, terminators are hard to kill, but the rest of your army is very easy to kill, and if you lose the roll off to see who goes first, a lot of them are going to die before they even get to fire.

And this is just in a flat board shootout. In a tactical mission with objectives, small 'elite' forces are at an even greater disadvntage because they tend to lack a lot of scoring units.

Granted, I haven;t seen your list, but there's a reason why balance darmies tend to be favored.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

These babies are well timed for me, just starting a new SM force.
Long time coming but worth the wait!


----------

